# New To Me Seiki Xl 3vh Mill



## Cmesler (Mar 11, 2016)

I picked this machine up about a month ago after a while of looking, this machine seemed to be in the best shape. So I made the 2 hour drive to snag it up. It is a 88 model has a 30 nmtb spindle taper, 3hp 230/3 phase with a 10x50 bed.
I didn't realise the lack of support for these machines since the company closed its doors. But after a little luck I called a local acer dealer and luck would have it there 3hp variable speed machine is the exact same spec for spec. Part numbers and diagrams matched. So I went ahead and ordered the plastic pulley bushings, plastic keys and new set of belts since the machine had been sitting for about 7 years.
So far I have been thoroughly pleased with the machine and will get some pictures of the tear down and rebuild and hopefully once I get a break in some work I'll get a fresh coat of paint on it.


----------



## Cmesler (Mar 11, 2016)

Here it is as soon as we got it unloaded. Still covered in years of dust from sitting.


A few I took while we where taking everything apart for a good cleaning.




Inside the head



The first cuts once it was all back together.



I have some other pictures floating around somewhere. I'll get sorted threw them and get a few more uploaded.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 11, 2016)

Good job, nice looking machine.  Thank you for sharing.  DAvid


----------



## brino (Mar 14, 2016)

Congratulations. That looks like a great machine in even better shape!

-brino


----------



## Cmesler (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you! It's in great shape, was not beat up at all just a little wear here and there.


----------



## 76kcfdcapt (Nov 17, 2016)

This post is a little old but that machine looks identical to my 83 Comet except for the badges. Same pate for the speed readout, same shape for the varispeed. I had to source parts to repair  the variable drive also, found on Ebay for a Gromax machine. Seem to be all made in the same place and different names affixed. Nice machine, mine works great.


----------



## Cmesler (Nov 17, 2016)

This one works great aswell. I have ordered most of the parts came from acer. I have the base painted, I will put up some pictures after it's done.


----------

